# Where is the best place (forum) to ask iPod Touch technical questions



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I am considering the purchase of an iPod Touch; but, I need to know a lot more than I do now before making a purchase. The only thing the Touch does better than what I have now and that really attracts me (that I need) is viewing web pages. But, it has to do all my 1200+ contacts, over a thousand Microsoft Word and RTF Documents and PDFs that my Palm TX does now.

Where is the best place on the 'net for a Windows user who knows nothing about Apple to go to learn as much as possible so there won't be buyer's regret later?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

> Where is the best place (forum) to ask iPod Touch technical questions


I don't supposed you ever tried Apple support yet?

http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=221


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

No, I haven't; but the reason is some of the questions I have are more along the lines that Apple would not like, like how to increase storage on a do-it-yourself basis, how to "jailbreak" the unit, etc. And, what are the ramifications of such modifications.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well we can't really tell you how to "Jailbreak" either...
It says in the TSG TOS that we can't discuss illegal things.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I really don't know what "jailbreaking" an iPod Touch is or what it does. I have some impression that Apple wants to control how the unit is used and restrict certain uses. Just knowing what it is would help. Maybe it would turn out, after I knew what it was, I wouldn't care for it. 

One thing for sure, if it's something to do with gaming, I don't have any use for jailbreak.

I am wondering whether a do-it-yourself increase in storage space is possible and how one would do it. I mean, an extra 100- to 150 dollars for an additional 24 Gigs of storage is ridiculous. If I can get a 32-Gigabyte flash drive for $60 or less or a 32-Gigabyte SSD for under $70, there is no reason for the Touch's extra space to cost that much, aside from raw greed.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

When you "Jailbreak" an iPod Touch, it's the same as "Modding" an Xbox, PS3, or Wii. You can put on games and apps you'd normally have to pay for. Thus stealing the software, thus illegal.

As for DIY, as far as I know you'd have to completely break the casing just to open the device, and that would void your warentee.

If you don't like Apple's prices, there is always the Zune by Microsoft 

Apple always overcharges, people have known this for years, and they still buy their products. Why... because Apple is great with making hardware that lasts.

Apple is kinda like the Nintendo of computers. If you take a NES and drop it out a window, the chances of it still being functional is good.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks for the reply; but, I don't know anything about XBox, PS3 or Wii so that comparison doesn't help me much. I know only that they are game machines and games (beyond solitaire) don't interest me. I have gotten some information since I posted here originally and what I understand is that Apple wants to control how I use the device and from whom I get software.

This failed business strategy is the reason Apple fell from 100% to 2% of market share. I don't know how many people today know that history; but, at one point Mac had the personal computer market sewed up, absolutely and completely. Manufacturers approached Mac and offered to pay them a generous royalty if they could manufacture and mass market Macs. Mac refused because they wanted all the profits for themselves. So, the manufacturers made IBM-compatibles, which at the time had absolutely zero consumer market share.

The rest is history that everyone is aware of and that is why you and all your neighbors, everyone in business offices, commercial buildings, government buildings sit in front of a PC instead of a Mac. That one dumb decision cost Mac world domination.

I figured opening the case would void the warranty so my idea was to wait until the warranty is expired. I don't really need beyond 8 Gigabytes now; but, I figured it would be nice to have more later.

I do know Apple's prices are high, especially with all I hear about how Apple has gone to great lengths to punish people who use the device. In my opinion (not humble by any stretch), if I buy a piece of hardware, it is mine and I'll use it as I damned well please and Apple can go to Hell. So, if I do buy one, it will be unlocked and I won't buy one that can't be.

Would you buy a saw from someone who told you that you would be in violation of federal law if you used it to cut any wood you bought from another store? If you bought that saw, would you really comply with such restriction?

Ridiculous, isn't it.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

First of all, jail breaking is not illegal------it merely voids your warranty with Apple. Secondly, just Google---there are hundreds of Ipod Moders sites.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Apple *does* control its devices. If you think the iPod series is an example of a failed business strategy, look elsewhere for a portable device.

iPod Touch devices cannot read Microsoft Word documents. It's primarily a multimedia device. Your old Palm is primarily a personal information management device. Two totally different purposes.

There are thousands of websites, Apple's included, that can describe the iPod Touch's numerous capabilities. I was the one who recommended it as a web browsing device, but it's not going to meet the other needs you describe.

There is no "Holy Grail" device that does absolutely everything perfectly. Everything has positives and negatives.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Yes, it is its ability to handle web pages better than anything I've seen short of a computer that grabbed me. I was so impressed with that capability, I erroneously assumed it would handle my other essentials. I mean, with the umpteen dozen other programs on it, who would have thought it fell that far short in the document department.

For me, I classify it a toy with a few business afterthoughts thrown in. But, as well as it handles web pages, it's almost worth it for just that alone.


----------

